# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  CNaVT

## Kostja

Hoi! Is er iemand hier die het CNaVT kreegde?

----------


## Nova

sorry...i don't no.  but you can look in "Memberlist" at the top of the screen to see if he/she is on it.   ::  
i like your name, kostya. what does your name mean? (in het Engels, indien/als mogelijk).

----------


## Kostja

> what does your name mean? (in het Engels, indien/als mogelijk).

 Thank you  very much  ::  Kostya is a shortened form of Konstantin (you know that town, Konstantinopol in Byzantium  ::  ) It means "constant" or following another translation "the son of Constant". 
Groetjes.

----------


## Nova

cool. i've heard it before, so it just sounded familiar.  i see now. i like it. constant.   :: 
spasibo.  any luck on finding cnavt kreegde? zhelayu vam udachi!
paka 
<><{{{

----------


## Kostja

> cool. i've heard it before, so it just sounded familiar.  i see now. i like it. constant.  
> spasibo.  any luck on finding cnavt kreegde? zhelayu vam udachi!
> paka 
> <><{{{

 Enkele verbeteringen  ::   ::   "pOka"; "VAM" has mostly very official use, in bussines situation, or is used for the people much older than you. I'm a student of 21, so it'd be better to say "желаю ТЕБЕ удачи" ("zhelayu tebe udachi"), in case if you're not for instance my director...   ::   (thank you, by the way  ::  ) But actually the last was not a mistake. 
And no, people don't write whether they have "certificaat nederlands als vreemde taal"  or not. It's really interesting how this exam is done. I wanted to do it soon...
Groetjes!

----------


## Nova

thank you for "Enkele verbeteringen"
i know "poka" it's just easier to type it as it sounds when not using cyrillic  ::    ah, the love of laziness!
what do you mean? the strange language certificate of dutch language? lol i'm confused  :: 
a, tak...zhelayu tebe udachi!!! more verbeteringen?   ::  
poka
vaarwel... 
good languages...like babyl

----------


## Kostja

> what do you mean? the strange language certificate of dutch language?

 Not as strange as useful. Er is ook 2NT ("'t certifikaat nederlands als tweede taal")  ::

----------


## Jon

Hi Kostya!  
no sorry, can't say I have (native speaker   ::  ), but since you plan on doing the exam soon, just wanted to help. 
Is er iemand hier die het CNaVT kreegde?
should be:
Is er hier iemand die het CNaVT gekregen heeft?
or much better: 
Is er hier iemand die het CNaVT heeft behaald? 
Gekregen indicates getting something (an object) from someone, while 'behalen' specifically indicates having received a certificate for passing an exam. 
Call me a miereneuker (literal meaning: ant fu**ker - slang for someone who is overly precise), but I hope other people will correct my Russian mistakes as well (which for me as a starter, would probably mean a full time job for them   ::  ).

----------

